# this sucks



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I lost my phone.today in a.dirt.pile today an i cant get nother iphone with out spending.a bunch so lost all my contacs u i got this stupid new one


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You want me to call it for you and see if you can find it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, I don't see what phones got to do with contact lenses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

On the upside, I was looking in a mirror, and heard this woman's voice inside my head. Well, apparently she's been there all along and she says "I'm the psycho in your psychotic" And I'm thinking "Well, OK. So nice to see you again, I thought you hated me and were moving to a Central America state or something" And she was like, "We can have lots of fun together, seeing as how I live inside your head now" And I was thinking "It's really going to hurt if I cut off my head" but I looked on Ebay and bid on a peg-head anyway.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So jenny i need area code i know last 7


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Nanu nanu to both you guys.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So u guys that hated my spelling an grammar befire thus is disclaimer


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Uh this phone is so much slower n awkward. An i got some stupud square smiling at me in upper left hand corner


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

The psycho in my head is in a different area code than me. She says. I don't believe anything she says though. I looked in the mirror and closed my eyes and said "How do we look, psycho, honey, baby?" And she was saying "We'd look really sharp if you poked out one eye with a pointy stick." And I was thinking, "If I had a nickel for every time I heard that, I could buy a gallon of diesel"


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

maverickxxx said:


> Uh this phone is so much slower n awkward. An i got some stupud square smiling at me in upper left hand corner


I might be a square, but I resent that "stupid" comment. 
The psycho says she might be stupid, but she ain't no square. She says.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

maverickxxx said:


> Uh this phone is so much slower n awkward.


Suuuuurrreeee, blame it on the phone!  ound:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

maverickxxx said:


> Uh this phone is so much slower n awkward. An i got some stupud square smiling at me in upper left hand corner


It's laughing at you for losing a smartphone that doesn't know how to phone home and give you its GPS co-ordinates :rotfl:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it was on its last leg with screen all cracked well closer to shatter battery had no life an would randomly shut off.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry Mav. Losing a phone stinks


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I washed one of mine once. Realized it as soon as the washer lid was closed. Too late.
It was really clean. Really fried, but really clean.

Sorry 'bout your luck, that DOES suck!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you try asking Siri to dig herself out?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Was 3g


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Dang, too bad you hadn't upgraded...


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

summerdaze said:


> I washed one of mine once. Realized it as soon as the washer lid was closed. Too late.
> It was really clean. Really fried, but really clean.


I washed DS's once and TDM's 2x. At the time(s) I was horrified but, in retrospect, I'm LOL. Leave something special in your pants that you expect me to launder and it's on YOU!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> Leave *something special in your pants* that you expect me to launder and it's on YOU!


And if it's out does it mean... 

Sorry can't resist these things...


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So on this key pad has special key with smily im not happy


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Do they have an android app that helps you find your iphone?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

NewGround said:


> And if it's out does it mean...
> 
> Sorry can't resist these things...


Yet another thread for review...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

NewGround said:


> Do they have an android app that helps you find your iphone?


Yes.."theres an App. for that" GPS tracking and everything, or it will start blasting a siren if it has been stolen.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

maverickxxx said:


> Was 3g


and now is 6 feet deep


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I had one fall in a campfire once. Otterbox didn't help one bit.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My 2G SnapfonEZ stays in it case turned off with the keypad locked to prevent accidental turn on and rests on the under dash shelf in my truck or in my pocket.

During my days activity I will turn it on every hour or two as I have the time to spare to check missed calls, voice messages and SMS texts and return the calls and messages that require replies. I then clear all the logs for the next message and mixed call collection, turn it off, lock the keypad, put it back in its case and toss it back on the shelf under the dash or stick it back in my pocket.

When I first got it I used it like a pager/payphone combination but the battery would only last about 8 days so now I use it more as a home answering machine and can stretch the 12 day battery to 18 to 24 days while still keeping myself adequately communication accessible to my preferences without being irritated with irritating tones and "sms message received" announcements until I have time to go through my simple displayed "while you were away" message pad and answering machine.

As my various projects and endeavors become more autonomous in their performance I find that I use the high intensity LED flashlight on the phone more than I use it to make phone calls.

The only minor drawback I find with it is that the battery life is so long unless I get stuck in 3 or 4 hour operations support talk through call I often forget to put it on its charger when the battery gets down to 10 to 20 percent charge left.

Other than that I am thrilled with the simplicity, signal penetrability and dependability of this phone and my $29 a month unlimited long distance ,unlimited talk and text plan.

I was surprised at how many of my friends found the features and simplicity appealing who are 20 to 30 years younger than I and got me 4 months of free service with the sign up bonuses they sent to my account.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Yup its offical i hate the android iphone is way betteran way faster.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I would actually text fadter on shreks phone


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

maverickxxx said:


> so jenny i need area code i know last 7


867-5309?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

My phone, you can talk to it. I don't know if it understands me or not, but it really cracks me up when a phone wants to talk to me. It says "Say a command" and yet I know full well it can never possibly do what I command it to do. However, the complete disconnect in communication reminds me of many of my relationships.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I think i need to start a collection for nee iphone. More in s Or start posting ugh i give uo good night everyone


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

You need bigger buttons to press.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> I lost my phone.today in a.dirt.pile today an i cant get nother iphone with out spending.a bunch so lost all my contacs u i got this stupid new one


Believe it or not, when my Nokia phone that I use now was new I lost it off a roof when shovelling snow (I didn't realise it at the time), and it was under the snowbank all winter. When it melted out & I found it I can't remember if I had to charge the battery, but it WORKED ?!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you try sifting the dirt pile?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well i dug out n broke up about 8' deep wortha trees pushed a bunch if roits n dirt on that n dump anither 30yds of composted leaves n brush i think its in keaves or in trees


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Metal detector?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well if i mobolized the screen an briught it over theres hyndred bucks tried to dig that niggtmare of mess i mught as well bouggt nee onen anything bigger than 3/4 of inch gets sent ti other side. Ill prolly whine about it fir a week n buy one. I figure that will be eniugh punish ment n i will have lesrned my lessen


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Have someone call it and stand very still and listen for the ring.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Crazy woman lives inside my head, wants her own phone, so's she can text me and stuff. She's a real PITA. I'll be eating, she wants some. She always says "After a while we'll have some fun" then I eat and she eats then she complains she's too full. Same with drinking. Everything she does, my body takes the rap. So, if you find your phone, send me the new one so I can carry it around in case that crazy biscuit needs to text me.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Its defintly gone sim card is shut off n have this horruble one as steve jobs karmic retrabutiin


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Better yet, put your ear to the ground. That's an old Indian trick  they were always losing things like that. No pockets on those loincloths.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So is that the nee hip thing? Zong


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> Well if i mobolized the screen an briught it over theres hyndred bucks tried to dig that niggtmare of mess i mught as well bouggt nee onen anything bigger than 3/4 of inch gets sent ti other side. Ill prolly whine about it fir a week n buy one. I figure that will be eniugh punish ment n i will have lesrned my lessen


Please buy a new one. Trying to read that post was punishment for us.LOL


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried witching it cause i git lits a pictures of water but my ex wanted to know what i was doing at her house


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh i no


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

yea, she got this scheme to go to the freak clinic, get some mood altering pills, then the next day we go back as her, get some more. I'm not sure thats gonna work. But she def wants to text me. I said lets just talk, but when I do her voice, she says "Thats not what I sound like" and just keeps on and on and on and on....


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I wish i coyuld i just put two new 17"$ on truck topped ydralics 9 new lights in back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a chocolate woman, too. And if I go up north and they find out theres a chocolate woman living inside my head...... well, I don't know..


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Is gonna be like mnn comerial wuth dance music in backfriund ground saying im sexy n i know it


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

This sounds like a job for.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm thinking more like that video "I like Big Butts" by Sir Mixalot. If all this dang eating don't stop. Maybe the pills will help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Living inside my head though, she knows the magic words. She whispers to me "I got $4.75 and if you're a good boy you can keep the change from a $5"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

What is the 21502500 in your sig line doodle??



doodlemom said:


> This sounds like a job for.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats my password!!!! Where'd you get that?!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

k so had a droid melt down thursday today is monday an this one melted down as well. droids suck


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Obviously 








.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Good news everyone thank you all for your support threw these trying times. ((())) life is good agin. Puppy dogs an rainbows as life should be


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Face it, mav... you're just too hawt to carry a Droid. 

Seriously, hope all this phone drama is over soon for you. I know it's frustrating!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it effects everyone


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Just when I was getting used to deciphering Mav's posts, they've reverted back to English. Pick a lane and stay in it honey.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So I'm so glad to get rid of that droid I can type n it keeps up with me for the most part. I can do everything easier. I do think after my humbling experience I'm ready for I pad


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe thats what I need. Man. I'm totally bummed out. Nickie Steves is demanding a relationship. Cher won't return my calls. All I got to eat is food, and the only thing I have to drink is liquid. I coulda stayed home. I don't have a clue why I thought i needed to go to the south of France this week.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Wasn't it to chance your name to vincent


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, but I was drunk and burned myself with a cigaret, so now its "Scarry scarry night"


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been working on trying to get people hooked on smoking paint chips. I think bath salts fad is getting bad rap know an people are trying to sue me for that to.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe you can get people to take a bath in paint chips? then sell them paint thinner soap.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know as far as phone wise in my life it's puupydogs an rainbows


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

By rainbows I mean like happy pretty things. Not the gay pride flag waving bumper sticker type. An by gay I mean homosexual not overly happy bubbly type. An bubbly I mean personality wise not champagne or blonde. An blonde I mean bimbo not hair color


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Puupy dogs? Is that your new brand of rupies? Got you singing songs of skittles on the phone?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

They the gays the flamming not like literally on fire from above mention have already tried to get me to taste the rainbow


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tastes like ssssssss doesn't it lol.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I just kinda assumed it would taste like crab cakes an have already learned that lesson the hard way. An even though people tell u this is best crab cake uve ever had don't much matter if u don't like them. But I rate them on scale of one to ten any way just to mess with people. I'll say that one was like a 6 an they say thought u didn't like crab cakes an ill say I don't. Well how come it only gets a 6. N I'll say I've had better. An they say u just told me u don't like crab cakes. An I saw I know. Well what do u mean then it only gets a 6 then. An I say agin I've had better crab cakes an u told me this was the best. But u don't like crab cakes. I know I told u that but u said I had to eat this it was the best an it's not. Huh? I don't know u put so much stock in someone's opinion of crab cakes that don't even like them are u gonna eat that? What? Are u gonna eat that? But u don't like crab cakes! I know! So why do want that one? I'm hungry an food is taking forever'


----------

